# Anyone snorkel with Ecoventures at the Reef Resort in Cayman?



## Skinsfan1311 (May 12, 2006)

Anyone use this outfit?  We'll be staying at the Morritt's. I'll be diving, but I want to set my wife and son up on a couple of snorkel adventures.  They offer an "East End Reef & Wreck Snorkel"  and the "Stingray City" snorkel.   If anybody has used Ecoventures, I'd appreciate any feedback.  Thanks!


----------



## KristinB (May 13, 2006)

We recently went on the East End snorkel with them -- three spots in 2.5 hours.  Small boat with two crew members, both of whom were very knowledgeable about the marine life.  We also went deep sea fishing with Captain Joey thru Ecoventures.  I'd recommend both.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (May 14, 2006)

KristinB said:
			
		

> We recently went on the East End snorkel with them -- three spots in 2.5 hours.  Small boat with two crew members, both of whom were very knowledgeable about the marine life.  We also went deep sea fishing with Captain Joey thru Ecoventures.  I'd recommend both.




Thanks Kristin!


----------



## caribbeansun (May 14, 2006)

IMHO the snorkeling right off of the resort is great if you'd rather forgo the cost of a trip.  Ocean Frontiers offers a 3 stop snorkel trip as well and they visit sunset reef and a few other spots.  Having done both trips I'd opt for the Ocean Frontiers one before the wreck snorkel and my wife would agree.  Stingray city is pretty much a required trip when visiting Cayman so they'll definitely want to do that one.


----------



## KristinB (May 14, 2006)

While we greatly enjoyed snorkeling from the beach in a number of locations (Morritt's, Queen's Monument, Cemetary Beach, even Rum Point), we did have some sea life sightings on the East End snorkel that we didn't see anywhere else.  So I'd say it's worth it...


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (May 16, 2006)

caribbeansun said:
			
		

> IMHO the snorkeling right off of the resort is great if you'd rather forgo the cost of a trip.  Ocean Frontiers offers a 3 stop snorkel trip as well and they visit sunset reef and a few other spots.  Having done both trips I'd opt for the Ocean Frontiers one before the wreck snorkel and my wife would agree.  Stingray city is pretty much a required trip when visiting Cayman so they'll definitely want to do that one.



Sounds great!  We bagged the "Reef & Wreck" snorkel.  They're experienced snorkelers and that tour sounds like it would disappoint.  I'm in the process of booking the Stingray City tour.

Funny,
When I booked some dives, through Ocean Frontiers, I was told that they don't do the snorkel tours anymore...(though she may have said "Stingray City snorkel tours), I'll have to contact her again and make sure.  

Thanks, again everyone, for your great tips!


----------



## Conan (May 17, 2006)

You might want to give reef and wreck a second look.
They take you to spots IMHO much nicer than you'll reach from the beach.  The wreck itself is just a half-submerged hulk that won't hold much appeal for experienced snorkelers, but there's rich sea life at each of the three stops, two in shallow water and the third semi-deep, I don't see why it would be any less enjoyable for an experienced snorkeler than for a beginner.  The guides will show you a route to take but there's no pressure to stay with the crowd (the crowd being maybe 6 other people or so).

Stingray City is a must see, but it's not particularly a snorkel experience.  While they could swim a bit, it's just as easy to see the critters while standing in waist-deep water.  The stingrays have been tamed by daily handling and hand-feeding, so although it's a level above swim-with-the-dolphins it's possible that someone used to underwater wildlife will find it disappointing.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (May 17, 2006)

rklein001 said:
			
		

> You might want to give reef and wreck a second look.
> They take you to spots IMHO much nicer than you'll reach from the beach.  The wreck itself is just a half-submerged hulk that won't hold much appeal for experienced snorkelers, but there's rich sea life at each of the three stops, two in shallow water and the third semi-deep, I don't see why it would be any less enjoyable for an experienced snorkeler than for a beginner.  The guides will show you a route to take but there's no pressure to stay with the crowd (the crowd being maybe 6 other people or so).
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------

